
Show HN: Netflix Open Sources Mantis an Operational Stream Processing Platform - diab0lic
http://mantisrx.io
======
diab0lic
Hey Everyone, one of the Mantis maintainers here and I have two others over my
shoulders here to answer your questions.

To elaborate a little Mantis is a platform and ecosystem for building cost-
effective operationally focused stream processing applications. We've used it
within Netflix for the past several years to provide real-time alerting on SPS
[0], real-time anomaly detection [1] and real-time operational outlier
detection. [2]

[0] [https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/sps-the-pulse-of-
netflix...](https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/sps-the-pulse-of-netflix-
streaming-ae4db0e05f8a)

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UwcqiNsZ8U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UwcqiNsZ8U)

[2] [https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/tracking-down-the-
villai...](https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/tracking-down-the-villains-
outlier-detection-at-netflix-40360b31732)

